
Show HN: AMP for Shopify finally done right - ShopSheriff
http://apps.shopify.com/shop-sheriff
======
ShopSheriff
This is likely welcome news to some people who struggle with mobile page-speed
and Shopify (a platform not exactly known for its speed).

It's now possible to have highly customizable AMP e-commerce pages by simply
installing a Shopify plugin. And this one really beefs everything up where the
others fell short.

We've done a ton of work to make the AMPs as customizable as possible -
letting you use iframes, youtube embeds, images, and even keeping a lot of the
same styling that it automatically reads from your page.

The app converts products into AMP with proper JSON-LD structured data, and we
have integrated with 3 third-party reviews apps so that you can easily put
product reviews on your AMP pages (even better SEO).

If you have a Shopify store, we think it is a must-have. Sure, we're biased,
but we also own a shop and the SEO benefit has been startling.

[https://shopsheriff.com/amp](https://shopsheriff.com/amp)

I'm happy to answer any questions. We're currently offering this as a free
service (and free in the future to anyone who installs it now).

What do you guys think about AMP for e-commerce? Do you guys have any
suggestions for features that are a must-have when it comes to AMP and
Shopify?

Cheers guys

